# A Side of Beef, Jerky, and Heavy Metal



## TheNewMexican (Dec 14, 2012)

Haven't posted in awhile, so in an effort to stay current and contribute I thought I'd post a few pictures of the latest happenings here in the kitchen.:cheffry:






My wife's uncle finally butchered and we purchased a half beef from him. This is good New Mexico, grass fed, organic stuff. We are set for winter.












Decided to take a few roasts and make some Jerky. I like my Jerky simple and straight forward; Red Chile, Salt and Garlic marinated for 1-2 days before putting in the dehydrator.










Finally got around to posting some pictures of the Cast Iron collection. I've been collecting for a number of years as a "Functional Collector". I buy what works best for me in the kitchen. Most of what I have is Wagner's and Griswold's with a scattering of no name brands. These were all picked up at various antique stores for between $5-$20.



To start, these are some pan racks that me and my father in law put together. He's a welder by trade. They sure help organize the kitchen. Most pans are doubled up on these racks with several racks scattered throughout the kitchen.












These are the small pans, two no.6 Wagner's, one no name no. 4, two no name no. 3's and a no.3 Wagner.













Next are the medium size skillets; two no. 8 Wagner's and two no. 8 Griswolds.












The big pan's are no. 10's; a no name brand picked up for $15 and an unmarked Wagner.













Finally we have some miscellaneous stuff; a Griswold square skillet, Griswold breakfast skillet and Wagner griddle.











And last but not least, this is a waffle iron which we used on the wood stove that heated our home when I was growing up. One day I'll get a picture of that wood stove. It was all we had for heat and cooking. In many parts of northern New Mexico, it is like stepping back in time 100 years.










Hope you enjoyed the pictures!


Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a good winter. Are the chiles you use for the jerky smoked and dried or just dried?


----------



## TheNewMexican (Dec 14, 2012)

The Red Chile is just dried. I take the whole chiles and fresh grind them.













Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice cookware!


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Envy worthy pan selection...


----------



## jmforge (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice pans.


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice post . I love me some jerky and a nice set pan's


----------



## jmforge (Dec 14, 2012)

I need to get some pics of my late mother's cast iron collection which contain a lot of stuff from my grandmothers and great aunts collections. She had at least 5 or 6 cornbread pans including ones that make the little Shaker style stick, corncob and heart shaped corn individual pieces. She had lots of OLD Griswold stuff.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Dec 15, 2012)

Cast iron is one of those things that can get addicting real quick. I'm getting to the point where I'm running out of reasons to "need" another cast iron pan. Thank goodness my wife recently discovered Trivets! Need somewhere to put those hot pans when we're cooking you know.


Trivets anyone?!






























Sorry about the sideways pictures. Photobucket automatically did that and I'm not sure how to un-do it.


Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Miles (Dec 15, 2012)

Very cool collection!


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice, I like that square breakfast skillet. Now I need to make some jerky.


----------

